# Grouping on paper



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

7 shots at 10 meters grouping test with GZK bands


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow!! That's cool

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Is there a guy hiding in the bushes with a Pellet riffle?

Amazing shooting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shooting James!!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Great shooting !!


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Great shooting man!! I've been kinda in a slump these last few days


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration. Great shooting!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

I have got to say I think shooting at home or wherever you practice you are at your most comfortable and relaxed 
At comps or in front of a crowd that's when the nerves kick in and and it hits the fan hahaha


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great grouping!!! Applause to you pal


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

wow... Thats tight.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's fantastic shooting!!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice, you've got the touch!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Voe perkules, James :king: West again 

Hole looks bigger before You put thumb on it.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you 
Yeah I thought that Kalevala 
I put a 25mm coin at the side for a size comparison


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is one serious grouping Mr.West!!!!!! Amen!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

WOW.... is all i can say!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Impressive.

Consistency on that many consecutive shots is A+.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

as big as a whole penny.?? well., keep practicing man., we aren't all born with it... ????


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Grand shooting James! Well done!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words every one


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

On an official paper target, would that be a 70??


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> On an official paper target, would that be a 70??


Yes I believe so mate a ukca bull is 40mm I think or 45mm


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

you know, It looks to me you were perfectly and consistently outside, I'd have drawn the bull 2" to the left just to be a jerk... sorry. ya shoulda put a mark there.. guess we'll never know...????


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## Js77 (Nov 17, 2015)

[quote name="James West" post="873721" timestamp="1494310269"]I have got to say I think shooting at home or wherever you practice you are at your most comfortable and relaxed 
At comps or in front of a crowd that's when the nerves kick in and and it hits the fan hahaha[/quote

I agree!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

